# Thought I'd share.



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

I was feeling like sharing my new haircut and my boy! :roll:


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Ack! My hair looks GREASY in this pic!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

I like your hair and your goat is beautiful too! I recently had my hair cut too. Shoulder length and boy it was overdue. It was down to the middle of my back if not longer and it drove me NUTS!!!


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

That's how long my hair is and was! It's shoulder length now and it was to the middle of my back! Weird. :scratch: Thanks!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Yeah it was a nightmare to wash, brush and keep up off me when its so hot so I had it chopped off.


----------



## GSFarm (Oct 6, 2007)

i love your haircut!
my hair is to my underarms, but I wish it would grow faster. i want it really long.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Hey there Sarah! 

nice hair cut Crissa, I just cut my hair too. I love short hair, it just looks better on me. And it seems to suit you too :greengrin:


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Cute haircut and cute goatie too!


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

Like the cut. 
My hair is about halfway down my back.


----------



## Sybil (Dec 21, 2007)

Cute haircut and very cute goatie!
Sue


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Thank you all! :greengrin: It was really hard to get that pic by the way. :roll: First one had Heidi's butt in the background. :GAAH:


----------

